
Xz-ordering: A space-filling curve for objects with spatial extension - amirouche
http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/summary?doi=10.1.1.73.4894
======
pwpwp
Here's an implementation of the algorithm in Scala:
[https://github.com/locationtech/geomesa/blob/master/geomesa-...](https://github.com/locationtech/geomesa/blob/master/geomesa-z3/src/main/scala/org/locationtech/geomesa/curve/XZ2SFC.scala)

------
vanderZwan
This is from 1999 - which doesn't make it any less interesting, but I'm
curious if any new insights have been found in the twenty years since.

~~~
fao_
Here's a list of citations of it that might be interesting:
[https://www.semanticscholar.org/paper/XZ-Ordering%3A-A-
Space...](https://www.semanticscholar.org/paper/XZ-Ordering%3A-A-Space-
Filling-Curve-for-Objects-with-B%C3%B6hm-
Klump/28250184156b06a9a3a784eb61572f771e102e83#citing-papers)

~~~
jacobolus
Or the google citation graph version,
[https://scholar.google.com/scholar?cites=1122180852070095073](https://scholar.google.com/scholar?cites=1122180852070095073)

